# iPhone Snowboarding App



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,

Just a quick bit of information for you all. I decided to learn how to code for a bit of fun and collaborating with the guys over at Head Snowboards and some European riders, I made a snowboarding iPhone app.

The blurb about the app is below, which I think (hope) sums it up quite nicely. Also, so you know, it got added to the homepage of UK iTunes, as a staff favorites pick, which is was surprised and totally stoked about.

"In huge detail, we lay out how to stomp over 50 of the sickest snowboard tricks out there, including respect ratings, illustrations and expert tips. The app also includes essential information such as board maintenance, snowboard terminology, mounting bindings, waxing, and choosing your ride!

In addition, we bring you our infamous ''grab indicator'', now in pocket-sized format and ready to take to the mountain with you. The indicator shows how and where to grab your board, so you can dial in on those essential grabs and move your riding up a few notches."

There are a bunch of other features too. I would really love to hear your feedback on the app, so I can continue to make it better!!

You can find it in iTunes at Snowboard Trick List for iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, iPhone 4S, iPod touch (3rd generation), iPod touch (4th generation) and iPad on the iTunes App Store

Here are some free download codes for the first 3 of you to get the app:
PRE6XWEM74LM
XKK6EHXKXFNM
6L4XHE6TXEXJ


To redeem, to the appstore, click featured and then new and scroll to the bottom and click redeem.

Thanks very much in advance for any ideas, feedback or suggestions you have.

Cheers

Sam


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My feedback/suggestion is that you need to make an Android version. iPhone is not the only phone people own.


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree completely... Android is an excellent platform and also a growing one. I would love to do an Android version, and I won't rule it out. But currently I learned to code for iOS just as a hobby/project, although it rapidly became something more serious, it is just a hobby and due to my love of snowboarding. For full disclosure, I am a finance student, not a techy! 

Sorry to deny your platform for now, my apologies!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

No need to apologize. It's not you. I just can't believe how many people only make stuff for the iPhone, even though Android is just as popular and fairly easy to make things for. I'm no techy either, but I know that Android is a great platform and deserves to not be overlooked so much. Anyway, I'd check out your app, as it sounds pretty neat, but I have no iPhone, and never will.


----------



## msmith222 (Mar 7, 2009)

the answer is super simple. to develop for iPhone is as simple as developing one app. Android is horribly fragmented and getting worse, and that results in the need for many versions of the app, just within the Android ecosystem. the fact that it's "open" results in many versions for different phones and manufacturers since manufacturers are convinced they can "improve" the OS with some crap skin over the top. i am also no techie (maybe a little), but any developer will tell you the same. and before the flame wars begin, i harbor no ill will toward any platform. i have used Android and been impressed, even if it is not my personal choice.


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Excellent to hear your thoughts on the different platforms guys - but any App specific feedback you can offer would be greatly appreciated. I am trying to make this App as great as it can be, so as fellow snowboarders, your thoughts are hugely important to me!
Thanks again


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Symbian FTW!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

uStompSnow said:


> Excellent to hear your thoughts on the different platforms guys - but any App specific feedback you can offer would be greatly appreciated. I am trying to make this App as great as it can be, so as fellow snowboarders, your thoughts are hugely important to me!
> Thanks again


I'm not so sure I get the value in the app at the moment, seems like it's more aimed for the guys in the park? Something I'd like would be a resort app, with access to stats for all resorts, snowfall, trail maps, webcams, etc.


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I'm not so sure I get the value in the app at the moment, seems like it's more aimed for the guys in the park? Something I'd like would be a resort app, with access to stats for all resorts, snowfall, trail maps, webcams, etc.


Yeah I would say that is fair feedback and I agree, although there are some things in the app that are for everybody, surface tricks, how to wax, how to choose a board, how to mount bindings, music, wallpapers and discounts at sports retailers... but the rest is trick information...

A lot of the resort maps etc exist already within Skiing apps, but I can definitely see the point of it, and it may well feature in later releases, it isn't a priority currently for this App (unless everyone starts asking for it)

For example, I plan to add an Altimeter and Speedometer to near future releases.

Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,

I submitted a new, improved version of the App to Apple and am working on a huge update.

The new version will have 15 more tricks, more features etc. For now though, i'd still really love your opinion for possible new features, improvements etc. I want to have a fantastic and useful App.

Thank you in advance guys/girls.

Sam


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

msmith222 said:


> the answer is super simple. to develop for iPhone is as simple as developing one app. Android is horribly fragmented and getting worse, and that results in the need for many versions of the app, just within the Android ecosystem. the fact that it's "open" results in many versions for different phones and manufacturers since manufacturers are convinced they can "improve" the OS with some crap skin over the top. i am also no techie (maybe a little), but any developer will tell you the same. and before the flame wars begin, i harbor no ill will toward any platform. i have used Android and been impressed, even if it is not my personal choice.


This isn't true of just Android. It's also true of Apple. 3GS does not have full support for iOS5 and its iOS4 support was limited. Just about all current generation of handsets can (and are) running 2.3.4 which just updated to 2.3.6. Fragmentation, if anything, is improving. When the technology gets too old to support the newest platform, the user will update to a newer handset. But this is the same with Apple. My 3GS won't support iOS5 and thus, I'm required to update to a 4 or 4S when I want apps that are only supported by iOS5 and beyond.

Developers aren't really worried about supporting by sub 2.1 Android devices nor are developers concerned with iOS3.


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Re: Android, I am looking into making an App and partnering up to do it  So fingers crossed.

But for now, I would still appreciate on point feedback about the App as it progresses. The new version should drop later today! I want it to be the best tool for snowboarders serious about progressing their riding.

Thank you all.

Sam


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I'm not so sure I get the value in the app at the moment, seems like it's more aimed for the guys in the park? Something I'd like would be a resort app, with access to stats for all resorts, snowfall, trail maps, webcams, etc.


Poutanen - get the Northface Snow Report app, it has what you aksed for. Ski Tracks is a good one too using your gps for speed and runs etc.

This app is obviously aimed at teaching people tricks.

My feedback - written word is ok but I think video would go along ways, people dont just want to read - they need to see it, thats why they all go to youtube. Anyways I suggest you break out your tricks from Frontside and Backside both in the air and on rails, they are two very different things. Also - how about a checklist of all the tricks you have so a user can check them off as they master them? I'm not sure this app is something that would really teach a person how to freestyle snowboard, but its a handy little guide to pull out if your bored and looking for a trick to try out.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Casual said:


> Poutanen - get the Northface Snow Report app, it has what you aksed for. Ski Tracks is a good one too using your gps for speed and runs etc.


Thanks I'll look into the Northface app... Currently I'm using Trekbuddy for my GPS tracking. Mainly because it supports all versions of symbian (as well as Android, Blackberry OS, etc. etc. etc.). And it can be used for multiple sports.


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Casual, really good feedback.

Several points: I agree on video and I am working on incorporating it to the next release (actually release after next), but did you see the images and grab indicators? As some people miss those so I think I may need to make then more obvious?

Also, the checklist is a great idea. Someone suggested it on a UK forum and I am working with someone else to try and do that. It sounds easy, but for a casual developer like me it's actually rather complex! I'm working on it though.

The newer release came out a few hours ago but is a minor upgrade. The next release in 1.5 weeks time will have a whole host of usability upgrades, and new tricks and features and images!

Really appreciate the feedback guys! Keep it up!


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I did see it yes, pretty cool. All in all its a sweet little app for someone that is not a designer by trade - good job.


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Casual said:


> I did see it yes, pretty cool. All in all its a sweet little app for someone that is not a designer by trade - good job.


Thank you very much! I have been away snowboarding, so not been working on the app for a few days, but back later today so will begin to implement the feasible changes that were suggested here and other forums.

Thanks again for the kind feedback, and please do let me know if you think of anything else that could improve the App!

Sam


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,

Huge update for you. In response to the feedback on here, I have been working on adding videos for the tricks. The code was tough, but I managed to get it down finally.

Now a video will open up within the App and stream the how-to video for you, to go with the text and images already in the App.

Whatsmore, 15 new tricks and grabs were added, to help add more value to the App.

Still very keen to hear your feedback and suggestions. The new updated App will be live in 8 days.

Sorry to double-post- but I got terribly excited about this update.

Thanks

Sam


----------



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

I downloaded the app and tried it out. Pretty cool so far. 

One thing I'd like to see, is maybe some settings to change from regular to goofy.


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Xelxguapo, thank you very much for your feedback. It isn't something I had thought of before actually. Most of the descriptions are given using "front foot" "front edge" etc, rather than directional specific. But of course the images and videos which come out in a few days all favour one foot forward.

I am not sure how easy it would be to make a switch from regular to goofy and vice versa, but it would for sure be a nice feature. I will investigate it asap. 

Thanks again for the feedback, I hope you enjoy the app and the next improved version which drops in a few days.


----------



## Mercurial (Apr 17, 2012)

there is an app called ski tracks, don't know if you've heard of it. Basically what it does is it tracks how far you've rode, how much vertical ft. you have rode, your fastest speed and average speed, and how much runs you've done. It would be really cool if you could find a way to add all those features into your app, it would be like the ultimate snowboarders app.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Mercurial said:


> there is an app called ski tracks, don't know if you've heard of it. Basically what it does is it tracks how far you've rode, how much vertical ft. you have rode, your fastest speed and average speed, and how much runs you've done. It would be really cool if you could find a way to add all those features into your app, it would be like the ultimate snowboarders app.


Guys like me use a different GPS tracking app that applies to all sports I do. So I wouldn't want a snowboarding tracking app, then switch to a different one for another sport.

I guess it would make sense to have it all in one if snowboarding is the only thing you'd want to track...


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey riders,

Just a quick one for you.

The tricklist app is currently featured on Method Mag's website, as the product of the week. They give a more impartial review and overview of the App, for all of you who were interested in it, but weren't totally convinced yet.

Check it out at: uStomp iPhone App | Methodmag.com

Still, all feedback/ideas and improvements you can suggest would be hugely appreciated.

Thanks again

Sam


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey riders,

An update for you. As well as the H.O.R.S.E. random trick selector that someone suggested, so we added a while back, someone also requested a Speedometer. So we added a Speedometer and Altimeter to the latest version of the app that went live a few days ago.

Just wanted to make you aware, we continue to add the features you request to the App, wherever possible, and we still really want to hear your feedback!

So please keep the good ideas coming!

Cheers
Sam


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

uStompSnow said:


> So please keep the good ideas coming!
> 
> Cheers
> Sam


An easter egg built into the app with pictures of nekkid women. Sometimes it helps to get all fired up before boarding! :laugh:


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

poutanen said:


> An easter egg built into the app with pictures of nekkid women. Sometimes it helps to get all fired up before boarding! :laugh:


Yes, and hot tubs and blow-er.


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

poutanen said:


> An easter egg built into the app with pictures of nekkid women. Sometimes it helps to get all fired up before boarding! :laugh:


Haha, not a bad shout actually. To be honest, a good idea would be a photoshoot of some ladies wearing uStomp tees (wet of course!)... and to include a gallery of those for our users viewing pleasure. Not sure how the guys at Apple would take it, but its something genuinely worth considering.

Further, an update went live a couple of days ago with a few tweaks to the Speedo and also to some of the images, to add more description. New music with a better system for scrolling through it will hopefully be in the next version 

Please keep the ideas and feedback coming - we want to have the best app out there ready for next season

Thanks for all the great advice thus far!

Sam


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

Downloading.


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Guys who just downloaded it, how are you finding the App?

I hope you are enjoying the recent updates?

Please keep us posted with your latest ideas for upgrades/updates, it is important to me that I have the strongest possible Snowboarding app out there, so your ideas/needs are extremely important!

Thanks again for the support, I hope you continue to enjoy the App


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Dear Riders,

Here are 3 free download codes for the App, to thank you for the continued good feedback and useful advice given on this forum.

7WMAHHMA96YE
P6RK33J46HFN
3J4N9JWFLYRJ

These usually get snapped up very quickly, so best fast. I am sure the app will come in useful for the upcoming season.

As before, I really appreciate your advice and idea generation so I can keep improving the App and keep it leading the way.

P.s. As a reminder, app is at www.ustomp.co.uk/app

Happy riding guys/girls.
Sam


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all,

Sorry to double post! Those download codes were snapped up almost immediately, but we didn't get any feedback from them (normally we get great feedback from this forum).

Since the season is upon us, it is crucial we have the App in the best condition it can be in. So did anyone have any feedback for us?

9NYNF6X3YF6P - Here is another free download code to encourage you.

Hope you are having a good run up to the season, hope to hear from you.

Sam


----------



## miles1717 (Nov 30, 2011)

I downloaded the app using one of the codes you provided. I've been enjoying it and have learned some tricks through the app. Thanks for that. 

In general, I think you could work on unifying the look and function of the app. 

For example: 

-Sometimes the "BACK" button is on the top, sometimes it's on the bottom. 

-The "Music & Extras" section uses a fluid scrolling interface, while the other sections use a more clunky interface based on multiple pages that you have to click through. I would adopt the scrolling interface for all sections of the app. 

-When you tap the "Surface Tricks" and "Air Tricks" menu, there's a slightly annoying vibration that happens. This doesn't happen when you click on the "Rail Tricks" or "Grab Guide."

-Some of the videos' aspect ratio is off. For example, in the Nollie 360 video, you can't read the bottom part of the instructional text. 

Having an easy to use navigational standard goes a long way in making it feel like a quality, professional app. Aside from those kinds of things, I think you could invest in making higher quality videos with moving images and narration. 

Hope all that helps.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

I downloaded the app to take a look. While it's a great idea, there are a couple of issues that need fixing:

*Many resorts do not have phone/internet services on many parts of the mountain, so riders will have no way of loading the youtube videos of the tricks that the app links to while they are actually there.

*On the topic of the yt videos, you need new ones that are more clear. See "Jumping With Jussi" to get an idea of what a good trick tutorial video looks like.

Still, good work with the app so far.


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the great feedback. Glad it has helped you learn a few new things, that is really what we are all about! A few points:

1) Let me confess, I didn't realize about that vibrate thing. I will remove that immediately. That is pretty annoying. (I disable vibrate on all my devices, hence not realizing, and no one ever mentioned it before!).. Thanks for a great spot.

2) The Nollie 3 video I will update as soon as I am next home (all my videos are on a HDD that isn't at my current location). That is a strange issue. I plan to update and add new videos this season, time dependent. I agree the videos could be a little more comprehensive in areas so we will work on that!

3) I updated the app the other day with a few more pro tips that were passed to me, some new music and more. So look forward to that in about 7 days time. The vibrate issue will be dealt with in the update after next.


Finally, let me make you guys aware of our new website where we list some of our favourite snowboard music and videos, which you may enjoy:

Indefatigable Media House

Thanks again for great feedback all, we cannot thank you enough.

Keep shredding!
Sam


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Good news guys/girls... for all those who have been asking (and it's been a lot of you), we finally got round to making the *Android version* of this app.

Work is due to start next week, and it will be exactly the same as the iPhone app, with a couple of cool new features, such as a checklist of all the tricks, where you can store your status with that trick, such as "Stomped", "Working on it", or just "Unattempted"... So you can keep track and share with your friends what tricks you have got dialled in.

Not too sure when it will be out, but we will keep you posted.

Thanks again for all the great feedback on this forum, it has been very useful in guiding the app forward as it develops.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

AlpineReply is pretty cool, avg mph, top speed, distance traveled, time riding vs stopped, outline of each run and even airtime


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi all,

Just to update you:

1) We had a bug in the last version where surface/air tricks caused the phone to crash or vibrate as one user on this forum actually pointed out. This has now been fixed. The app is now seamless!
2) We added a new Rodeo 540 video and a couple of new trick tips.

Thanks for the good bug spot and constructive feedback, especially miles1717. Useful feedback like that has helped us become one of the best rated and most downloaded snowboarding apps out there!

Happy Riding all.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Great idea. 

I'd be interested in trying out the Android version once you get a stable copy. I am just starting out in learning how to code apps myself so could even so bug testing for you in the future if you need anyone.

Keep us posted on the Android version!


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

SB4L said:


> Great idea.
> 
> I'd be interested in trying out the Android version once you get a stable copy. I am just starting out in learning how to code apps myself so could even so bug testing for you in the future if you need anyone.
> 
> Keep us posted on the Android version!


Thanks for the feedback. Thankfully the iPhone version is stable and working as it always has been (just version 3.9 had a bug in it)... and I expect the Android one to be the same way, as it is a technically simple App to be honest.

I will keep everyone posted here on the progress of the Droid version. Let me know if you are still keen to be involved in the project in a few weeks as I will have something nearly complete by then.

Cheers
Sam


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I have a Samsung Galaxy and I've been waiting for the android version to come out. I'll be happy to play-test if you need another.


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you Donutz and all the kind people who have offered to test the Android version of the App.

I expect to have a final version, with some nice improvements over the current iOS app ready in a few days for you guys, so I expect to be in touch.

Of course, improvements will also be coming to iOS, with some new graphics, checklist features and hopefully the ability to "share" tricks you landed with your friends  (bragging rights 2.0)

Thanks all
Sam


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey all!

Great news !! The App is finally available on Android - you can find it here:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.trickproject

The original iPhone app is also 50% off to celebrate this (www.ustomp.co.uk/app)

The Android App comes with some cool new features, such as the ability to tick off new tricks as you begin to learn them and finally master them. The next update will also bring the potential to "share" your tricks with your friends on Facebook etc.

As always, we really appreciate your feedback and hope you enjoy the Android version that you have been requesting for so long.

Sam


----------



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Dear all,

Great news!! We had a load of requests for the app to include a list where you could track the tricks you were working on and tick off when you progress and eventually master a trick. Well, we went ahead and did that for you and updated the app this morning - our Android variant of the app also has this feature added.

We also added Facebook connect, so when you master a trick, Facebook will ask if you want to post it to your wall automatically, so your buddies can see your progress (and try and keep up). Pretty cool 

We have a few other updates coming soon, ready for the new '14 season, so stay tuned.

As always, feedback very welcome!!!!

Sam


----------

